# which ones, Harlequin Rasboras or neons?



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

I have kept both neons and harlequinns.....by far harlequinns have been much more hardy for me. I have two in a 10gallon that I have neglected for months (water changes every 2-3 weeks if that, feeding 2-3 times/week). However, if you have an established tank with good water parameteres that are stable, a school of neons are a gorgeous addition to a planted tank....I am currently waiting on 50 neons that I ordered from my lfs for my 36gal planted tank


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd go with the harlequin rasboras personally. In my experience they are both pretty hardy. Tons of people have neons... A school of harlequin rasboras look fantastic, you might take a look at espei rasboras as well.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

both are very colourful options when they are in a school


----------



## Misfit (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a 125 gallon with 40 rasboras and a 72 gallon with 30 neons. While I like the contrast of the coloration of the neons against a planted tank, the rasboras seem to be a much hardier fish (IME). My rasboras seem to school a little better than the neons as well. Although it may be because of the flow of my tank, the rasboras seem to stay more toward the top of the tank than the middle. Either way I don't think you can go wrong; both are great fish.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Razorworm said:


> For my 75 Im going with a school of cories and marbled hatchets. maybe a pair of blue rams. Finally , I need to decide between Harlequin Rasboras or neons for my mid -water school. Ive heard conflicting opinions on neons, especially related to mortality. Opinoins and or comments please


do you have a planted tank setup?


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

I have both neons and rasboras in different tanks, and ime the rasboras are much better schoolers. In your tank I'd choose neons since all your other fish are south american. A large school would look great in a planted tank, and the ones I've purchased have been pretty hardy. Just don't buy neons that just arrived at your lfs.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I have to agree - I've never lost a harlequin rasbora. They have been super hardy for me, unlike cardinals and neons. Admittedly, the flash of blue is appealing, but as my harlequins have aged, they're coppery red color has become quite intense! They school better for me, too.


----------



## Jericho199 (Mar 18, 2011)

Personally, I'd go with neons to keep with the South American aesthetic. 

That being said, if you go with rasboras, go with the lambchops (Trigonostigma espei). They're so pretty!


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

Gafi, no, i'm not set up yet. I am currently making my MTS and gathering info. I plan to be ready to set up in January. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I gotta say...my Glowlight Tetras seem pretty tough. They seem to be handling an outbreak of columnaria in my tank without much issue. My Black Neons are dropping like flies and the tetras appear unaffected. They also school fairly well and I think they are a nice looking fish.


----------



## TetraLover (Aug 6, 2011)

HR are much hardier and they get to be a nice size when fully grown. I love them both but I would pick HR.

Nubster, I agree, glowlights are very resilient and they look fantastic in a big school. One of the more underrated fish IMO


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

all of my harlequins but 4 have died. Out of 17. Not hardy at all. they all start with something like an abscess on the caudal peduncule, i dose antibiotics and nothing. They end up dieing...


----------



## semperfimrn1 (Jan 19, 2011)

have kept both with great success. then i switched over to cardinals and have not had an problems at all with them. probably have had more success with the cardinals. those would be awesome


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Eddie80 said:


> all of my harlequins but 4 have died. Out of 17. Not hardy at all. they all start with something like an abscess on the caudal peduncule, i dose antibiotics and nothing. They end up dieing...


can't imagine your water quality is that great if you're having such a bad problem, most people have called them very hardy and i must agree i had a few in a 5 gallon and i never changed water, what ended up killing them was me breaking the tank while they were in it on accident, temps could have been an issue with your tank, but can't be sure


to OP I am sure either way you go it will be fine, i have good experience with both never had neons die unless another fish ate them. though they are a little more sensitive


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

HR by far. or if you want S American species at least go for the cardinals. Avoid the neons


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Fahnell said:


> HR by far. or if you want S American species at least go for the cardinals. Avoid the neons


In my experience, Cardinals are even more sensitive than Neons. Everytime I have tried to acclimate them they have died within weeks...if I'm not mistaken they are still wild caught....while neons are breed, so not sure if cardinals would be the best option....although, they sure are a beautiful fish


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Both cardinals and neons can become a heartache. If cardinals are not big enough and wild caught they might be stressed and pass away soon. Similarly neons are prone to NTD and can perish fast. There are many choices of good schooling fish outside those mentioned already (e.g. rummynose, ember tetra). Just make sure what you are buying is good. If it is from LFS, find out when they have fish delivered, check a batch when they come in and buy the ones that are thriving after 3-4 days in the tank. If buying online, my personal experience with liveaquaria.com has been pretty good even with sensitive fish but they are a bit expensive.


----------



## Misfit (Sep 3, 2010)

When I stocked my 72 gallon, I waited till Petsmart did their $1 tropical fish sale. Neons were included in that and that made them 50% off. I put them in a quarantine tank for two weeks and lost 3-4, but you have a 14 day guarantee anyhow, so no money lost, just a bit of time. I haven't had a problem with the 30 I bought since.


----------

